# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  High Fever causes horrifying Dream/Hullicination.. what is it?

## winstea21

I've tried searching but its so hard for me to explain it. Hopefully somebody else knows what this is that I am experiencing. I know there has to be more people because I have a friend who has told me he has the same exact experiences.

For me, this only happens when I am sick with a high fever. Its probably happened 4-5 times in which I've recalled.

I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.

I know it sounds crazy, but thats the best way I can explain it. It usually last for about 5 minutes, but if I'm really sick it can last for a lot longer.. say, 15 mins. 

Sometimes when this happens I see weird shapes. I can't remember is I'm seeing it while sleeping or right after I wake up. Usually its simple square shapes or something of that nature. 

Does anybody know what this is?!

----------


## The Cusp

See this thread.
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29794

----------


## Universal Mind

> I've tried searching but its so hard for me to explain it. Hopefully somebody else knows what this is that I am experiencing. I know there has to be more people because I have a friend who has told me he has the same exact experiences.
> 
> For me, this only happens when I am sick with a high fever. Its probably happened 4-5 times in which I've recalled.
> 
> I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but thats the best way I can explain it. It usually last for about 5 minutes, but if I'm really sick it can last for a lot longer.. say, 15 mins. 
> 
> Sometimes when this happens I see weird shapes. I can't remember is I'm seeing it while sleeping or right after I wake up. Usually its simple square shapes or something of that nature. 
> ...



That stuff happens in a salvia divinorum trip.

----------


## Ailos

When you have a high fever, enzymatic action all over your body begins to slow or fail all-together (this is a reason why people die from hyperthermia; enzymes fail to function at high temperatures).

In the brain, this causes an unbalanced level of certain neurotransmitters and other psychoactive compounds due to the lack of enzyme function needed to break down or create them. When this occurs, hallucinations, 'stroke' (due to heat), and other odd feelings begin to surface. Eventually, if the fever continues to rise, delirium, loss of consciousness, coma, or death can occur.

If you try to cool off, say take a cool shower for a while or go swimming in a cool pool, then things should start to get back to normal. Just be careful to have someone there if the fever is really serious, as thermal shock or unconsciousness while in a pool can be a bad mix if alone.


Hope that helps!

-Scott

----------


## gooner_85

> I've tried searching but its so hard for me to explain it. Hopefully somebody else knows what this is that I am experiencing. I know there has to be more people because I have a friend who has told me he has the same exact experiences.
> 
> For me, this only happens when I am sick with a high fever. Its probably happened 4-5 times in which I've recalled.
> 
> I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but thats the best way I can explain it. It usually last for about 5 minutes, but if I'm really sick it can last for a lot longer.. say, 15 mins. 
> 
> Sometimes when this happens I see weird shapes. I can't remember is I'm seeing it while sleeping or right after I wake up. Usually its simple square shapes or something of that nature. 
> ...



lol sounds like a mushroom trip

----------


## Lemm1w1nkz

When I was ten I had the worst case of the flu I have ever had. I was in the worst amount of pain, each day slipped into the next as I sat in my room. All I can remember is this image of some sort of ominous castle with a winding road going up to it. I just watched... I am really sorry, just thinking about it in this much detail is hurting me. PM me if you want the rest of the story.

[EDIT] I think I can do it, I will try to write the whole thing.

I remember just watching as this man rode up this rode on a scooter, during a storm. And next to me was this extremely muscular person standing next to me screaming at the top of his lungs. The scream was not physically loud, it just invoked fear, it had the same feeling as a ringing in my ears but it was a scream. It is so unbelievably horrifying to even think about it... erm

Your post just kind of reminded me about it, I think I know the same feeling.

----------


## TimeStopper

That's interesting, i've had that impossible feeling twice too. Both times I had the cold.

----------


## jamous

I'm thinking it is mild delirium, most obviously, but it also sounds like, as people have said, a drug trip. But not mushrooms or salvia, cough syrup. It sounds ALOT like what happens when I drink too much cough syrup and go to bed. For me, it's a little different, when I'm in the hypnagogic/hynapompic state I lose the ability to think objective thoughts and become lost in a terrible abyss of abstract confusion. I begin to think in shapes (like with you) like blobs or fibers in my case. So anyway, do you drink cough syrup? I was thinking cuz your sick and all when this happens...

But of course, stress/pain/sickness/drugs ALL have very weird effects on dreaming. I often hallucinate when I wake up randomly from early sleep, like I see bugs or sense beings at all levels of realism, generally when I'm a little stressed. Emotions just carry over from dreams into real life for some people. Just the other day, I woke up and I was thinking the whole time I was in my morning shower about how showering was somehow designated only for one political party, and feeling very confused (I had had alot to drink the previous night). 


That is very weird though, delirium or cough syrup or whatever. it sounds like you probably are used to that feelingof stress and NEEDING to finish something you didn't do and the like. Stressful job? Hard classes? I bet, if it isn't cough syrup, it's your mind applying a familiar feeling of stress to the delirious stress caused by the your illness. But I am NO psychologist, just my 2 cents.


peace out
jamous

----------


## winstea21

> I'm thinking it is mild delirium, most obviously, but it also sounds like, as people have said, a drug trip. But not mushrooms or salvia, cough syrup. It sounds ALOT like what happens when I drink too much cough syrup and go to bed. For me, it's a little different, when I'm in the hypnagogic/hynapompic state I lose the ability to think objective thoughts and become lost in a terrible abyss of abstract confusion. I begin to think in shapes (like with you) like blobs or fibers in my case. So anyway, do you drink cough syrup? I was thinking cuz your sick and all when this happens...
> 
> But of course, stress/pain/sickness/drugs ALL have very weird effects on dreaming. I often hallucinate when I wake up randomly from early sleep, like I see bugs or sense beings at all levels of realism, generally when I'm a little stressed. Emotions just carry over from dreams into real life for some people. Just the other day, I woke up and I was thinking the whole time I was in my morning shower about how showering was somehow designated only for one political party, and feeling very confused (I had had alot to drink the previous night). 
> 
> 
> That is very weird though, delirium or cough syrup or whatever. it sounds like you probably are used to that feelingof stress and NEEDING to finish something you didn't do and the like. Stressful job? Hard classes? I bet, if it isn't cough syrup, it's your mind applying a familiar feeling of stress to the delirious stress caused by the your illness. But I am NO psychologist, just my 2 cents.
> 
> 
> peace out
> jamous



No cough syrup, maybe a tablet of a cold medicine or something. 





> That's interesting, i've had that impossible feeling twice too. Both times I had the cold.



Yup, that feeling is the worst!





> When you have a high fever, enzymatic action all over your body begins to slow or fail all-together (this is a reason why people die from hyperthermia; enzymes fail to function at high temperatures).
> 
> In the brain, this causes an unbalanced level of certain neurotransmitters and other psychoactive compounds due to the lack of enzyme function needed to break down or create them. When this occurs, hallucinations, 'stroke' (due to heat), and other odd feelings begin to surface. Eventually, if the fever continues to rise, delirium, loss of consciousness, coma, or death can occur.
> 
> If you try to cool off, say take a cool shower for a while or go swimming in a cool pool, then things should start to get back to normal. Just be careful to have someone there if the fever is really serious, as thermal shock or unconsciousness while in a pool can be a bad mix if alone.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> -Scott




Thanks. However, I dont think i'll go swimming. Maybe i'll try drinking a cold glass of water instead  :smiley: .

----------


## Kane

As the cusp said earlier ... try this link, its an interesting read at the least. A lot of people seem to be sharing similar experiences:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=29794

----------


## noobixide

I'm currently sick myself, and i keep having very strange dreams, I usually never dream vividly enough to remember them, but since I became Ill on Friday I can remember them almost as clear as day. I currently work for a school corporation in the IT department. In my dream last night, I walked into the high school from a rear emergancy exit that no one uses, and as soon as i stepped inside, I was back as a student in my senior year. The halls were crowded and i had to walk around messes of OLD OLD OLD tech parts and spec sheets laying on the ground. I tryed to walk past an "African American" student but he wouldn't move. (I live in the north and our schools are VERY white.... so it was kind of strange to see) I had to shove him out of the way to get past him .... then some white kid who was all "ghetto'd out" was talking trash to me and for some reason I automatically knew he was a freshman and slammed him into the lockers to get him out of the way. I walked twards the office and this kid kept yelling things at me, and i just kept walking. When i got to the door, it was like the office at a vocational school that I went to in my Jr. year. I opened the door and my elementary school principal was standing there along with my mother all dressed up for work, the same way it had been when my Uncle had overdosed and died. That damn'd freshman kept yelling taunts, (and with my anger the way it is) I went after him, but someone was holding me back. I turned and looked and it was my mom and the principal. I cant remember the rest. I then woke up and thought it was Tuesday and started freaking out that I had to turn in some VERY  :Eek:  important paper work that was due in on Monday, I started having a panic attack and then realized it was; Only Monday. (which was my impossible task) 

Yeah so tell me what you think etc.

Thanks,

Noobixide

----------


## slayer

My sister said that when she was really sick, she used to hallucinate dead cats being hung by the neck on our clothes line  :Sad: 

I'm not really sure what she did to get over it...

----------


## Cryptic

Yes I had those fevers when I was a kid. It was like the texture, creases and folds of the blankets were uniquely dry and insideous, and time was slowed down, it was a darkend pale ethereal torture. Then I would hallucinate a going to the bathroom for an hour. During this time it felt like I was drugged. My field of view warped to and fro. Then the torture of my covers would commence again. The cycle would continue. During these experiences I was provided with tidbits from the future, for example, a future bathroom facility I would use, and the knowledge of certain meshes in Metroid Prime 2 (Metroid Prime wasn't even developed yet.)

----------


## Shift

I don't think I ever let my fevers get that bad... the worst was last year when I had pneumonia, but even then I just lay shivering in my bed for like 3 days straight until I finally made myself take freezing showers, and the doctor got me some hardcore meds. Never hallucinated because of it  ::shock::  Although I did have a crazy as hell "hallucination" (but I am 99% sure it was a false awakening) that there was a supernova outside my bedroom window (even though the blinds were down in RL). The drug said it could cause hallucinations so I don't even know what happened over those days.

I guess the only thing I can offer is: don't do what I did and stay isolated when you're really sick. Make sure there's someone who can look after you or check in on you. I basically disappeared into my room for 3 days straight  ::shock::  and that didn't really help me get any better.

----------


## 5triker

> Yes I had those fevers when I was a kid. It was like the texture, creases and folds of the blankets were uniquely dry and insideous, and time was slowed down, it was a darkend pale ethereal torture. Then I would hallucinate a going to the bathroom for an hour. During this time it felt like I was drugged. My field of view warped to and fro. Then the torture of my covers would commence again. The cycle would continue. During these experiences I was provided with tidbits from the future, for example, a future bathroom facility I would use, and the knowledge of certain meshes in Metroid Prime 2 (Metroid Prime wasn't even developed yet.)



Omg!! Thats exactly how i feel when i get a bad dose of the flue or a bad fever and wake up in the middle of the night (Bar the future bit, lol).  I never really knew how to explain it though, but thats very well said  ::D: !  I also get the impossible task thing, talked about in the first post.  It doesn't happen as often now, because when it starts happening I'm able to pull myself out of it by telling myself I've woken up and there's nothing to be frightened of.  I then generally take a drink of water, and try to get back to sleep.
I also vividly remember my digital clock being a main part of the ' impossible task' and the torturous hallucinations, it wasn't nice at all  :Sad: !

But my chemistry professor says that these hallucinations are very common with a high fever, like you get with a bad flue ^^.

----------


## Cryptic

Yes, at the time the emotions were hard to describe as well, but eventually I could describe them. That's the thing about dreams, the emotions, and sometimes the content of them can be difficult to transform into words. But all in all the fevers were a good thing. After they were over I was very happy, almost like a high. I'm not a fan of over-the-counter medications, so it's a good thing I didn't take many.

----------


## nayrki

I've had this kind of hallucination too. Usually i wake up in the middle of the night, and something runs over and over and over in my mind, when i have a fever. Usually i end up passing out in the middle of the floor, while trying to get some water.
I too have the impossible task, like i can't figure something out and its just making me really really really stressed

----------


## dellastreet

I just got over a bought with flu. I laid in bed for three days with a high fever and mostly just slept. But when I awoke I had (and still have) the most peaceful feeling. When I was asleep it was almost like I left my physical body which was in pain and went somewhere else. Somewhere safe where I felt secure and loved and peace. I dont know what it was but a three day vacation in fever land is something I could use once in awhile.

----------


## jumboguildluver

HAS ANYONE HAD THIS EXPERIENCE BEFORE?? I only remeber having this frightening dream as a child, and maybe once or twice in my early teens. It was only when I was delerious with fever. I had a reoccuring dream that I was in a big cave, and there were horrible terrifying loud noises, like quick bursts of harsh yelling. Then a HUGE MASSIVE BOULDER came voilently rolling towards me as if to crush me. It was SO LOUD, SO VIOLENTLY LOUD and so frieghtening. The Boulder somehow didn't crush me and went away. All of a sudden it was DEAD SILENCE, like a VACUUM, THEN out of the ground over which the boulder had just rolled, a tiny, delicate, innocent little blade of grass sprouts up, with a little flower on it. It was almost as if it was supposed to be a sign of relief, like the sprout of grass was symbolizing "its ok, dont worry". But then the fear came back instantly, because I knew that the tiny little blade of grass could do absolutely nothing to protect me if that boulder was to return. It was a horrible, helpless, miserable and frightening feeling.

----------


## jakra002

> HAS ANYONE HAD THIS EXPERIENCE BEFORE?? I only remeber having this frightening dream as a child, and maybe once or twice in my early teens. It was only when I was delerious with fever. I had a reoccuring dream that I was in a big cave, and there were horrible terrifying loud noises, like quick bursts of harsh yelling. Then a HUGE MASSIVE BOULDER came voilently rolling towards me as if to crush me. It was SO LOUD, SO VIOLENTLY LOUD and so frieghtening. The Boulder somehow didn't crush me and went away. All of a sudden it was DEAD SILENCE, like a VACUUM, THEN out of the ground over which the boulder had just rolled, a tiny, delicate, innocent little blade of grass sprouts up, with a little flower on it. It was almost as if it was supposed to be a sign of relief, like the sprout of grass was symbolizing "its ok, dont worry". But then the fear came back instantly, because I knew that the tiny little blade of grass could do absolutely nothing to protect me if that boulder was to return. It was a horrible, helpless, miserable and frightening feeling.



That sound very much like the hallucinations I have every time I have high fever! The difference is that in mine there is no "scene" (the cave you were talking about), it's more abstract and it's not a boulder but it's round, sometimes it's falling, sometimes it feels like it's pushing against me and sometimes I get some sort of task-feeling that I have to move it, but that's impossible because it feels like it's as heavy as planet earth itself. And there is a ton of noise, it's something like a crowd of people talking, violently loud, and everyone is bashing me. Suddenly everything turns silent and calm. And then there is that thin and tiny thing (the flower you mentioned), for me it doesn't come out of the ground, instead it just appears out of nowhere, mostly in my hand and it's tiny and very thin but oddly it's extremely heavy as for it's size. Then there is a voice trying to calm me, it's friendly, opposite to the crowd, but it's VERY loud. And suddenly the gigantic thing comes back together with all the noise and continues for something that feels like forever. The hallucination isn't always the same for me (Depending on where I am experiencing it (Mostly it starts by waking me up and I end up standing beside my bed, semi-conscious. But sometimes it occurs while in the bathroom, while preparing to go to bed.)), but it always has the same "basics", the gigantic round thing, the noise, the tiny thing and the calming voice. And it always ends up with the fear, the noise and the gigantic thing coming back.
Sorry for writing so long but your dream just reminded me of it.  ::shock::

----------


## mikeroda07

Hi all, 
I've had a fever for the past 2 days now and my average usually lasts around 3-4days. When I was younger I had about 5 of these hallucinations' in total but have not had one since I was 13 (23now). My first one, alI I can describe is this absolutly horrifying state. I ran to the front door but could not work out how to open it..I then ran over to the sink and gushed cold water over my head. I will never forget how horrifying it was. I had another one a few years later, where I felt like my mind was inside my next door neighbors lounge room (who I've never met before). Every person I've described the feeling too provided an uneducated diagnosis. I remember saying to the old man that without a doubt, I would prefer to break an arm or leg instead of having one of these terror hallucinations. Any way.. reason for the post is because I just woke up (it's 2:35am) and just experienced a small one, and all the memory's have just come rushing back. Shit it sucks!
anyhow, good to see these states described so well, a few of them hit the nail on the head. Also good to hear there is other 'horror hallucinations' freaks like me out there. peace

----------


## Woodstock

> Hi all, 
> I've had a fever for the past 2 days now and my average usually lasts around 3-4days. When I was younger I had about 5 of these hallucinations' in total but have not had one since I was 13 (23now). My first one, alI I can describe is this absolutly horrifying state. I ran to the front door but could not work out how to open it..I then ran over to the sink and gushed cold water over my head. I will never forget how horrifying it was. I had another one a few years later, where I felt like my mind was inside my next door neighbors lounge room (who I've never met before). Every person I've described the feeling too provided an uneducated diagnosis. I remember saying to the old man that without a doubt, I would prefer to break an arm or leg instead of having one of these terror hallucinations. Any way.. reason for the post is because I just woke up (it's 2:35am) and just experienced a small one, and all the memory's have just come rushing back. Shit it sucks!
> anyhow, good to see these states described so well, a few of them hit the nail on the head. Also good to hear there is other 'horror hallucinations' freaks like me out there. peace



Sounds like a very short psychosis. But I've never heard of it being caused by a fever.

----------


## Alyzarin

> Hi all, 
> I've had a fever for the past 2 days now and my average usually lasts around 3-4days. When I was younger I had about 5 of these hallucinations' in total but have not had one since I was 13 (23now). My first one, alI I can describe is this absolutly horrifying state. I ran to the front door but could not work out how to open it..I then ran over to the sink and gushed cold water over my head. I will never forget how horrifying it was. I had another one a few years later, where I felt like my mind was inside my next door neighbors lounge room (who I've never met before). Every person I've described the feeling too provided an uneducated diagnosis. I remember saying to the old man that without a doubt, I would prefer to break an arm or leg instead of having one of these terror hallucinations. Any way.. reason for the post is because I just woke up (it's 2:35am) and just experienced a small one, and all the memory's have just come rushing back. Shit it sucks!
> anyhow, good to see these states described so well, a few of them hit the nail on the head. Also good to hear there is other 'horror hallucinations' freaks like me out there. peace



Do you get enough vitamin B12 in your diet? I've heard of fevers causing terrifying hallucinations due to lack of B12 before.

----------


## Lalune

Sorry to reply to such an old thread but I felt I had to. A couple of years ago, I had bowel cancer surgery and post surgery, developed MRSA. I spiked a temperature of 104 and was delirious. I too had that terrible restless feeling that there was something I had to finish and was apparently gibbering 'have...to...finish...it...dying..' And remember being tortured by the lines on the heart monitor, the shapes seemed to hurt my head, again, the crisp folds on the hospital sheets were agony, when I closed my eyes I could see lines travelling towards each other from opposing directions and when they met, there were green flashes of light and agonising pain in my head, My whole body was shaking in what the doctors called a rigor. It was an awful experience. I was unconscious on life support for 3 weeks following that but recall vivid dreams of the pattern of the heart monitor tracer, green triangles and the lines crashing together mixed with my families voices and music. Obviously, I recovered, but since then, whenever I have a fever, those images and that 'restless, unfinished' feeling returns. It is quite awful. I take paracetamol at the first hint of a raised temperature as I am so nervous of it happening again... Not sure if I am happy or saddened to find others with similar stories. Obviously something uniform must happen to certain human brains at certain temperatures or with certain viruses/infections.

----------


## GunForce

Sorry to reply to such an old thread but i just felt that i had to. During my childhood i have had about 5-6 of these dreams but only when i had a high fever. It was the exact same dream, to this day i still remember it clearly. whenever i got a fever i would always go to my parents bedroom to rest. 

Here is what i remember from that recurring dream:
The dream starts off with the same setting as my parents bedroom. As time passed, The bedroom start slowly fading away. All of the furniture and clothing would slowly fade away. My parents bedroom would slowly stop looking like their bedroom and slowly fade away and the only thing left is just pure whiteness. It is as if i am in different dimension. Nothing is what it should be. I still get the feeling as if i am laying down on something but i dont know what. Everything that felt real in my life just started fading away. I would lose track of my senses, not knowing where i am, or who i am for that matter. The world faded away and all that is left is just pure emptiness. The bed faded away, the blanket faded away, but i still get the feeling as if i am on something...something soft and that i am covered with something, something warm but i dont know what it is. The room starts changing shape, becoming narrow and long, and becoming even more narrow and even longer. I lose my sense of distance...it is as if i am looking through a never ending tunnel of pure whiteness and emptiness. The walls start closing in on me, but the infinite length remains. Than all of a sudden i see some kind of object, a shape of some sort...looked as if it was metallic. i felt as if i lost my sense of hearing...the silence of the room was deafening. But the silence was broken by some type of sound...a faint sound. I could not make it out at first, but that didnt last long. The sound sounded as if it was out of this world. Than the sound would slowly start getting louder and clearer, clear to the point where i was able to make out what the sound was...it sounded as if something was sawing... As the sound grew louder, the unidentified object became clearer...that metallic object looked like a mechanical saw of some sort. As the sounds grew louder, the image of the object became clearer. Once i was able to make out what this object was, it seemed as if the room was becoming smaller and the object came close to me. As the object came closer the sound became louder, and louder, and louder until it was deafening. As the object came closer, death seemed imminent. The blades would come closer to my body, so close that you start fearing for your life. 

I woke up after that sweating like crazy...cold sweat. my heart was pounding so hard i felt as if i was having a heart attack. i got out of bed but lost my balance and fell over. but i got back up. 
I am 21 years old now, and i have stopped having that particular dream. but i would still get an uneasy feeling whenever i have a fever.
When i was about 14 to 15 years old i had a night terror. I remember that night terror perfectly, but i am not comfortable talking about it. just thinking about it brings tears to my eyes and an incredible fear and sadness...i am tearing right now as i think about it....
____________________________________
PS: Sorry for my grammar...i just don't have time fixing all of the grammar mistakes.

----------


## kimmy94

> Iresponsed searching but its so hard for me to explain it. Hopefully somebody else knows what this is that I am experiencing. I know there has to be more people because I have a friend who has told me he has the same exact experiences.
> 
> For me, this only happens when I am sick with a high fever. Its probably happened 4-5 times in which I've recalled.
> 
> I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but thats the best way I can explain it. It usually last for about 5 minutes, but if I'm really sick it can last for a lot longer.. say, 15 mins. 
> 
> Sometimes when this happens I see weird shapes. I can't remember is I'm seeing it while sleeping or right after I wake up. Usually its simple square shapes or something of that nature. 
> ...



I do apologise at how my response is years after you were searching for help and advice, but coming across this thread has actually made me so happy to know I'm not the only one! Whenever I'm poorly and have a fever I can guarantee that I'll get two hours sleep and the rest of the night will be spent crying and thrashing about in pain. I really do feel for you. The way you described having a task to do but not being able to do it is PERFECT. At night my mind can't rest and all I'll be able to do is stress about this 'task' and how I can't do it. My mind wil be having a conversation with itself about something that must be done but God only knows what it is now it's morning time! I'll pace around my room too sometimes in tears just getting frustrated and going crazy haha. My head feels huge and my whole body will feel 'irritable'. I think it's all due to the high temperature. Just wanted to let you know you're not the only one! Hopefully you don't suffer anymore.  :smiley:

----------


## sleveneleven

OK I have had the exact same thing happen to me, it sucks so bad and almost no one I know has had it happen to them, I want an explanation! Because there has to be one of the phenomenon is so identical, scientifically we could draw some conclusions from our situations.. the first time it happened to me I was young, 10 years old maybe, with a fever I should've been hospitalized for. If any of these things happened to you too then we can draw conclusions that way.. I have felt it reoccur when taking Tylenol pm, but mildly. When bit happens I have to do something that alters my state of consciousness, drink alcohol, do drugs, otherwise I don't know what to do.  It's so frightening I hate talking about it so confiding in others is futile.  Sylvia trips I've had have brought up similar feelings.  I don't know what more we can figure out on our own.  It's comforting knowing I'm not the only one who gets this, but doesn't make it any less annoying, scary, and bizarre.  Hopefully we can learn what causes this and how we can prevent future problems with it.

----------


## conniemalim

> I've tried searching but its so hard for me to explain it. Hopefully somebody else knows what this is that I am experiencing. I know there has to be more people because I have a friend who has told me he has the same exact experiences.
> 
> For me, this only happens when I am sick with a high fever. Its probably happened 4-5 times in which I've recalled.
> 
> I go to sleep and then I wake up. I wake up to this horrible feeling that I have to finish a TASK that I know is IMPOSSIBLE... but yet, I have no idea what the task is. I just have the feeling in my body that I have to do something... (i dont know what) but something that is VERY VERY VERY IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> I know it sounds crazy, but thats the best way I can explain it. It usually last for about 5 minutes, but if I'm really sick it can last for a lot longer.. say, 15 mins. 
> 
> Sometimes when this happens I see weird shapes. I can't remember is I'm seeing it while sleeping or right after I wake up. Usually its simple square shapes or something of that nature. 
> ...



Yes! I have been searching for someone who has this. It's usually when I have a fever. It's usually a dream though where I have, as you described this task which is soo impossible but I have to do it. It's something like having to count every grain of sand on the beach which is impossible but i HAVE to do it. There's always the same man in the dream too. Most of the time when I wake up i can't remember the dream but the feeling is so strong. I don't have this right now but I think I have a fever. I'm unwell generally but I'm feeling really weird like I'm in a nightmare. Nothing feels really and everything that's happened today doesn't feel like it happened. I just want to sleep but I feel like i'll never get out of this state.

----------

